# Great morning at Atwood



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Got there at day break this morning Brrrrr it was cold! Had to move around different spots till I found them they were tight to structure and as the morning went on they were staged ten to 20 feet off structure.trout magnet jig head with a gulp minnow under a float was the ticket kept about 10 all the rest went back in.great time out they are still shallow


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

Hope to get out again this weekend.gonna try for saugeye as well


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Run across any bait balls ? Just got back and couldn't find any bait from the dam about 1/3 of the way up the lake ?


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

fishless said:


> Run across any bait balls ? Just got back and couldn't find any bait from the dam about 1/3 of the way up the lake ?


Nope was fishing from shore.but first half hour of day light u could see em scatter on the surface when bass would attack . surprised me figured it was to cold for the bass to do that


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

atroyernodoubt said:


> Nope was fishing from shore.but first half hour of day light u could see em scatter on the surface when bass would attack . surprised me figured it was to cold for the bass to do that


Maybe whire bass,thats about all I have been catching


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

L


fishless said:


> Maybe whire bass,thats about all I have been catching


Makes sense I cought a small one


----------

